# Old Butter Churn



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am going to try using the old square glass butter churn my Mom found for me. I will be using fresh unprocessed cream ( cows) . The jar is three qt. Any tips, I have never done this before ? How much cream should I use?


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I have an old churn and it works the best of any method I've tried. Congrats on getting one from your Mom! 

Fill the jar half full of cream to allow for expansion when you churn it. If you fill it more than half full it takes much longer for the cream to break. Bring it to room temperature before you start, then crank away. The time it takes to break into butter varies with the cream and the season. It could take as little as 5 minutes or as long as 30 minutes.

Once the butter breaks and I pour the buttermilk off, I use the butter churn to wash the butter too. Then I finish in a bowl with a butter paddle. It makes washing go faster than doing it all in the bowl by hand. Have fun!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I've tried ours several times with goat cream to no avail! Am I doing something wrong; I can't figure it out!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have an old Daisy churn also, but unless you have kids to turn the paddle it is much easier and faster to make butter using a KitchenAid mixer or a food processor.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

BWF: Thanks for the encouragement. There is a small rectangular screened hole in the top, I assume ( uh oh , dangerous to assume) that is for pouring off buttermilk and adding cold water to rinse?

Linn: Thanks , dont have kitchen aid or food processor, I like to do things primitive!


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Vickie44 said:


> BWF: Thanks for the encouragement. There is a small rectangular screened hole in the top, I assume ( uh oh , dangerous to assume) that is for pouring off buttermilk and adding cold water to rinse?


Yep, use that screened opening to pour off your buttermilk and to add cold water for rinsing the butter. It comes in handy 'cause without it, you'd have to unscrew the cap for every wash. I used to worry the butter would pour out the hole, but it won't.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Finally made the butter , came out great. thanks for your help !


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Vickie44 said:


> Finally made the butter , came out great. thanks for your help !



Yay! You made fresh butter. Do you like it?


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Update 
Yes BWF I loved it. Used the milk I pulled the cream off to TRY and make yogurt ( see other thread ) .Following weekend I made butter again , this time bringing up to solid room temp and it only took 15 mins churning instead of the 35 from before . This batch I lightly salted and used milk to make a success ful batch of yogurt!! Yippee. Baked some whole wheat bread and as if by magic my Mom and sisters showed up and POOF bread,butter and a lot of yogurt( w Cherry jam mixed in ) disappeared.
I am enjoying alot and cant wait to do it again


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Vickie, after letting the milk warm to room temp. I sit on the sofa holding the jar between my legs and churn. The warmth seems to help speed it up.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Good to know, thanks.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

A "glass" butter churn? Is it really functional, or was it meant to be more of a decorative item? Or for demonstrative purposes?

I would be concerned of getting carried away and churning too hard and splintering some glass into it.

Lexan would be a safer option.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

It is an old 3 qt jar, similar to what is called a Daisy churn.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Vickie, can you post a pic? I'm curious. My brothers are antique collectors, and sometimes they come across stuff that would be awfully useful to me (since I obviously am living a sort of _antique_ life). If this churn works for you, I too would be interested in acquiring one to make butter. 

I tried making it once using the relatively low tech, shake-a-mason jar method (with our goat milk), but unfortunately didn't know how to wash the butter or something and the whey? left in it soured and made it inedible in only a few days. I'm wondering if I'd have better results with some (ahem) higher technology.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

LFRJ
http://dairyantiques.com/Dazey_Butter_Churns.html show exactly what mine looks like except my paddle inside looks different~Vickie
I havent kept butter more then a day as everyone comes over and eats it. I love the antique life!


----------

